# Alcohol during refeed?



## islandjock (May 12, 2009)

Hey, I've been below maintenance for two and a half weeks now, been keeping the carbs down, and things are going great. Long story short, I've got the annual May Long Weekend camping trip with my buddies from high school, 9 years running. It's a real gongshow, and there's always tons of booze (and fun!).

Anyway, I'm thinking plenty of beef jerky and all beef wieners for proteins and fats (I know these probably aren't ideal, but it's camping). Anyway, beyond the meats for proteins and fats, I was going to use booze for my carbs...again, I know this is not even close to ideal...but my question is: how bad is booze for a refeed, and what would be the ideal alcohol to consume? I know it slows metabolism, tends to be used as fuel instead of fats, but I look forward to this trip all year.


----------



## Built (May 12, 2009)

This isn't a refeed - it's a shitload lol!

You're asking if this will harm you? In the long term, nah. If you're asking if it'll do you good - well, it'll do your soul good. 

Have a good time. Do a better job next carbup.


----------



## bodom (May 13, 2009)

yeah you only live once, dont let deiting hold you back from life


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2009)

It is called May 2-4 for a reason.  Now get on it.


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 13, 2009)

Go out and drink, if you feel like drinking drink, if not then dont force it.........I used to kind of try to stilld rink my protein shakes and keep the protein high and end up just bloated and uncomfortable for the whole day, if it is your weekend then dont wory about sheduled eating times or any protein intake, you'll get enough from the BBQ...jsut let it all go and dont think about it......


----------



## rantorcha (May 13, 2009)

I think you already know the answer to that that islandjock, dontcha?  lol  If you are in maintenance mode, go and enjoy yourself.  Just remember that how ever much you go overboard, you'll have to work that much harder when you return.  Eaters & Drinkers remorse is a bitch!


----------



## Built (May 13, 2009)

Meh - how bad can it be in three days? The most he could overconsume in calories is what, an extra thousand or so a day over maintenance? He'll gain a pound of fat at the most. No biggie.


----------

